# Heat Problem



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Got a outty 800 and the seat is getting extremely hot I heat wrapped my exhaust and everything. Any more suggestions? 


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Does yours have the aluminum heat shield mounted on the frame under the seat? I dont know what year they started putting it on, but if it doesnt I'd get one, I've seen em on ebay. The thing that would probably help most would be to get a programmer and tune it....that'd take care of your heat rather than mask it.

Might also consider something like this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-AM-OUTL...N-KIT-FOR-SEVERE-DUTY-715001624-/130730061904


----------

